# For sale. Expobar Office Leva



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. Depending on finances I may have my Expobar office Leva for sale. It is approx 12 months old and has been descaled monthly. It has been my baby for that time so it is very well looked after. it was purchased from Bellabarista. This machine is pristine. £500. Interested. PM if you like for info. Thanks.......dennis


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a lovely machine to use (I have had the pleasure of pulling shots on this machine)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Dennis, has "upgraditis" grabbed hold already? What machine is next on the list?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Sandy. I would love an Elektra A3. Most expensive thing I will have brought (if I get it) and potentially overkill but I will make it my last ?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I would have been interested if I had not changed machines myself last year. The Elektra A3 is really pushing the boat out


----------

